# which 24 to get?



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone,
great forum and I can't wait until I join the Ariens family!....unless you tell me to stick with my Toro SS. 


living in NJ, my snow storms are usually somewhere between 3 to 8 inches, for which I have a toro SS, which does its job in my driveway ( 2 cars wide, two cars deep), but struggles with the 60 ft of sidewalks (because of the plowed snow overflowing into the sidewalks) and also struggles with the EOD. I had been debating whether to upgrade to a two stage and after this past storm, there is no more debating.

I've been reading and I need your input on which one to get. My three options are the sno-tek 24, compact 24 and the delux 24.

the delux 24 seems to be too much of a machine for what I have and my usual snow storm, unless you say otherwise.

the sno-tek, seems to be the right size, but the aluminum gear casing makes me wonder if it will last when compared to the steel one in the compact 24. I don't ever recall snowblowing at night, so I don't need a light. The plastic chute doesn't worry me, as my SS has a plastic chute and there have been no issues there.

The compact 24, is what I would like mainly because of the steel gear case, but is it worth an extra $250? 

Another question: Whichever one you suggest, how good is it with 3-5 inches?

thanks for your input!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Compact 24 - It will do just fine with 3-5 inches, but maybe not throw the snow as far. I'd say the Compact 24 will be just fine. If you feel frisky and want some Tim Allen grunting.. get the Platnium 24 SHO.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jrguzmanr said:


> Hello everyone,
> great forum and I can't wait until I join the Ariens family!....unless you tell me to stick with my Toro SS.
> 
> 
> ...


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

You have some choices here and I would even add the Cub Cadet 524 SWE to the mix as a good 24" machine at a reasonable price $799. at Tractor Supply.

However based on experience I have learned many times cheaper costs more in the long-run. I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 it is a good mix of power (the 254cc engine works well with this heavy duty 24" machine but IMO is underpowered on the Deluxe 28), features and Ariens long-term durability.

A good Ariens dealer that offers "online pricing" will sell the Deluxe 24 for $999. USD. I believe they are offering a 6 month no interest with payments promo at this point.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello JR, welcome to *SBF!!* I would go with the delux 24, a little more motor isn't a bad thing to have


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Sounds like you've done some research. I'd say that the peace of mind you would give yourself by choosing the Compact 24 with it's steel gear case would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

bwdbrn1 said:


> :white^_^arial^_^0^_ Sounds like you've done some research. I'd say that the peace of mind you would give yourself by choosing the Compact 24 with it's steel gear case would be worth the extra cost.


Research? Yeah, I read the last 20 pages of this forum alone. But that would be impossible without the folks that actively participate and take tine out of their busy days to respond and assist others. So to all of you here, a big thanks goes your way! :rock:

I'm leaning towards the compact 24, I don't have any snow in my forecast for the next week, so that will give me some time to go and actually touch it.

The one thing that I am disappointed in and I don't know if this is an industry practice, but the two dealers closest to me, that are not a big box store, say on their website that they only service what they sell. Don't take me wrong, I will always support local B&M stores when I can, but it does seem like they are twisting my arm just a bit.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a compact 24 and the only time I have any issues is with end of driveway pile from snow plow and a full bucket can cause mine to bog. On fallen snow, it can be over the bucket and it runs without any issue. I'm in North Jersey in the Mountains(2 miles from MTN Creek) and we typically get more snow than Central gets.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For what it's worth, I live in MA, we get pretty decent storms. I've had an MTD and an Ariens with aluminum auger gearboxes. Neither gave me any trouble. 

Both were almost 20 years old when I sold them, and I bought the MTD with a sheared Woodruff key within the auger gearbox. So it had hit something hard, but the aluminum gearbox itself was still OK (it cost me $1 to replace the sheared key). I wouldn't view an aluminum gearbox as a kiss of death. 

My current Ariens has a cast iron gearbox, which is nice, but probably not essential.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

The SnoTek 24 is a great machine and for a $250 savings it might be worth it to you. My concern with the SnoTek 24 vs the Ariens is the tire size. The Ariens has 15 inch tires vs the 13 inch on the SnoTek. That is the only thing I don't care for on my SnoTek. Otherwise it has been a great machine over the last 5 yrs.

P.S. - We had over 18 ft of snow last year and my SnoTek 24 never failed.


----------



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

billy and RedOctobyr, I guess it's safe to say that both of you get more snow than I do so I guess the sno-tek 24 is back into consideration, specially if you had an aluminum gear box and didn't have any issues.

Billy, how does the sno-tek handle the EOD?

My understanding is that the sno-tek is only sold by the H-store and not the B&M dealers. If that's correct, what is your plan for service if ever required during warranty and post-warranty period?


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

jrguzmanr said:


> billy and RedOctobyr, I guess it's safe to say that both of you get more snow than I do so I guess the sno-tek 24 is back into consideration, specially if you had an aluminum gear box and didn't have any issues.
> 
> Billy, how does the sno-tek handle the EOD?
> 
> My understanding is that the sno-tek is only sold by the H-store and not the B&M dealers. If that's correct, what is your plan for service if ever required during warranty and post-warranty period?


I've never had an EOD that I couldn't get through. Keep in mind the EOD last year were 4-6 feet . Of course more power would always be welcomed.......I'd love to drive a corvette over my corolla too, but it's not worth the extra $$$$ in my mind. 

There are a few spots locally that service all makes and models of lawn equipment, so I don't worry about that.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jrguzmanr said:


> billy and RedOctobyr, I guess it's safe to say that both of you get more snow than I do so I guess the sno-tek 24 is back into consideration, specially if you had an aluminum gear box and didn't have any issues.
> 
> Billy, how does the sno-tek handle the EOD?
> 
> My understanding is that the sno-tek is only sold by the H-store and not the B&M dealers. If that's correct, what is your plan for service if ever required during warranty and post-warranty period?


It not sure who told you this but it is incorrect, local b&m dealers also sell Sno-Tek mine does. Additionally Home Depot carries most of the Ariens line I believe with the exception of the dealer specific SHO models.


----------



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> It not sure who told you this but it is incorrect, local b&m dealers also sell Sno-Tek mine does. Additionally Home Depot carries most of the Ariens line I believe with the exception of the dealer specific SHO models.


Nobody told me, but I went to the Ariens website and from there jumped to two dealer's websites that are closest to me and neither list the sno tek, so I, uhmmmm, assumed. I will visit them this weekend and see who I feel more comfortable.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jrguzmanr said:


> Nobody told me, but I went to the Ariens website and from there jumped to two dealer's websites that are closest to me and neither list the sno tek, so I, uhmmmm, assumed. I will visit them this weekend and see who I feel more comfortable.


Understood. Definitely good practice to get behind any machine you plan on buying before pulling the trigger.

All the best.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you say trigger? I love triggers.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a 2009 compact 24 with aluminum gearbox. best $800 bucks I ever spent. it gets the job done and is easy to move around in my limited space garage.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i cant complain about my sno tek 28, 208 cc !


----------



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

Just when I thought I had made up my mind to get the sno-tek, somebody throws a wrench, sorry, snowblower into the mix. There is a delux 24 on craigslist, why do you think? If I should consider it, what should I look for? What should I test? 

used ariens 24 delux


----------



## ProParts (Jan 27, 2016)

We have both available - it's a bit more $$ for the SHO but well worth it. The bigger engine means you can clear snow more efficiently, or move faster vs the machine bogging down. If you decide to resell down the road, the SHO would be a more attractive buy over the lower end unit. 

You can check them out here Ariens Snowblowers


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jrguzmanr said:


> Just when I thought I had made up my mind to get the sno-tek, somebody throws a wrench, sorry, snowblower into the mix. There is a delux 24 on craigslist, why do you think? If I should consider it, what should I look for? What should I test?
> 
> used ariens 24 delux


I would go check it out


----------



## jrguzmanr (Jan 27, 2016)

I want to thank everyone who responded to my thread. I've decided to go with the deluxe 24 for a good price, specially when assembly, delivery and a walk through are included. In case somebody in the future does a search and finds my thread, these are the reasons why:

1) bigger engine, for that snow storm that we get once every few years like we did in Jan 2016. The bigger engine will help me with my sidewalks that are filled with plowed snow and my EOD. 

2) auto turn: right now, this is probably more of a nice to have that a necessity now, but I'm only getting older and don't need to waste time and energy struggling with a dual stage that doesn't have this feature.

3) the price difference between the sno-tek and the deluxe, when spread out for the life of the blower (10-15 years), is really only a few dollars. The question I asked myself was, when I'm out there blowing, in the toughest of conditions, am I going to regret not getting the deluxe, and the answer would have been yes.

4) I have a Toro SS, about 5 years old, that I have a buyer for, helping me offset the cost and making my decision just a little bit easier. I have to say Toro SS snowblowers rock!

So now I'm hoping for snow anytime after Monday afternoon!

Now to start reading what I need to do when I get my new toy!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Vs 24 sho*



jrguzmanr said:


> I want to thank everyone who responded to my thread. I've decided to go with the deluxe 24 for a good price, specially when assembly, delivery and a walk through are included. In case somebody in the future does a search and finds my thread, these are the reasons why:
> 
> 1) bigger engine, for that snow storm that we get once every few years like we did in Jan 2016. The bigger engine will help me with my sidewalks that are filled with plowed snow and my EOD.
> 
> ...


Did you look at the Platinum 24? A 369cc motor in a 24 inch cut is pretty cool. I got one for my in laws and the 5 inches of heavy wet snow we got here in Boston was no match. It's not the amount of snow but the type of snow. I don't want my in laws shoveling at all, let alone the EOD stuff.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jrguzmanr said:


> I want to thank everyone who responded to my thread. I've decided to go with the deluxe 24 for a good price, specially when assembly, delivery and a walk through are included. In case somebody in the future does a search and finds my thread, these are the reasons why:
> ...
> Now to start reading what I need to do when I get my new toy!


Nice, that should be a great machine. Congrats!


----------



## wintersandbox (Feb 4, 2016)

Deluxe 24 is EOD domination. If your wallet can spring $1k plus tax. Combo of SS Toro and D-24 is best. My combo of the two makes me look forward to snow fall. Anything ol' Ma Nature or the city snow plow driver throws my way goes on my lawn for more water later.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that you are selling your toro single stage but congrats on the purchase of the delux


----------

